# Amitriptilyne and Booze



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi, I take two 25mg tablets of amitriptilyne before bed. I know its recommended to limit alcohol when on the medication, but what if I wanted to go out and get drunk with some friends....are we talking serious, life-threatning problems...or just enhanced drunk feeling. Any info.?driz


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i dont think its recommended at all. i would say on that high dose it would do you harm - make you sick, lessen the effect of the drugs and maybe hospilitize you.im not an expert but its the same with paracetomol isnt it?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I used to take amtriptilyne.I never drank with it though.I would imagine it would really put me to sleep if i did.If the bottle says don't drink with this medication,then don't drink!Some medications can cause kidney and liver damage when mixed with alchohal.Stick with the virgin drinks.If you really want to go out and get drunk,check with your doctor or pharmacy.My pharmacist has helped me a lot with questions that i did not want to bother the doctor with.


----------



## bjb_1967 (Jun 9, 2003)

If drinking the alcohol makes your condition worse, or counteracts with the medication, why drink? You don't have to drink to have a good time--just go out with your friends and drink other beverages.You'll feel better in the long run.


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Hmmmmm. I don't know, the other night at a wedding I drank more than a couple and was fine. I think its a whole load of protectionism.driz


----------



## bjb_1967 (Jun 9, 2003)

Alcohol is a depressant drug, and like any depressant drug, or any drug for that matter, it may cause a bad interaction with the drugs you are taking.When you drink, do you get the diarrhea symptoms? Alcohol can act like an irritant and cause it.


----------



## medietrich (Sep 27, 2000)

I've been taking 25mg before bed for over a year now and I also drink socially. The drug helps my IBS and I haven't seen many outward negative effects from drinking. In fact I've gotten pretty drunk a few times while on the medication.Bottom line --> it's your decision on what you feel comfortable with or the risks you're willing to take.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Here's my two cents. You are taking a low, although not insignificant, dose (that is with respect to its use for unipolar depression) of amytriptyline. I remember being on 300 mg a day, which for me, at the time, was a low dose. Amytriptyline is one of the most sedating antidepressants there is, and I have been on a lot of them. So, from the stand point of sedation alone, it is not a good idea to drink while on these types of meds. Additionally, there is your liver to think of. Amytriptyline is metabolized in the liver, as is alcohol. Over time, chronic use of alcohol coupled with amytriptyline and alcohol could cause elevated liver enzymes and liver damage. I'm speaking in extremis here though.All in all, if I were taking 50 mg of amytriptyline a night, I wouldn't drink, but that's me.Steven


----------



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, I guess that is you. My doc said half a bottle of wine is fine...I said what about a whole bottle with dinner and over a long period of time...he said fine too.driz


----------

